# Marca llora: Nadie quiere a la Selección Femenina



## Mirigar (1 Sep 2022)

Lloran porque ninguna ciudad ni estadio ha solicitado albergar los dos últimos partidos de clasificación para el mundial de las chicas, por lo que tendrán que jugar en el campo que tienen asignado en Las Rozas, con aforo para solo 1500 aficionados. Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande, pero que ni aún así ha habido ninguna empresa o entidad interesada.  



Los dos últimos partidos de España en la fase de clasificación para el Mundial de 2023, en los que se enfrentará a Hungría y Ucrania este viernes y el próximo martes respectivamente, se jugarán en la Ciudad del Fútbol de Las Rozas, sede federativa cuyo campo principal tiene una capacidad para 1.500 espectadores. ¿El motivo? Tan claro como que *la Federación no ha recibido propuesta ninguna* para que estos duelos se disputen en ninguna ciudad y/o campo de la geografía española. Dato que llama la atención después de la expectación generada por la selección en la última Eurocopa, donde se batieron récords de audiencia en España.

La petición, que puede correr a cargo de cualquier federación autonómica, Ayuntamiento, Diputación, Comunidad Autónoma o entidades o empresas propietarias o cesionarias de estadios de fútbol, lleva consigo un canon -no muy elevado- que* la RFEF incluso estaba dispuesta a negociar a fin de no ganar dinero a cambio de la visibilidad* y reconocimiento que requiere la octava selección en el ranking FIFA.

*No es la primera vez que se da este escenario*. La temporada pasada, sin ir más lejos, ya pasó en la Supercopa de España, que tras no recibir propuesta alguna acabó disputándose en la sede federativa. Afortunadamente, quien no fallará a la cita es RTVE en la ventana televisiva que emitirá los dos partidos en directo a partir de las 21:00 horas.









España se refugia en la Ciudad del Fútbol


Los dos últimos partidos de España en la fase de clasificación para el Mundial de 2023, en los que se enfrentará a Hungría y Ucrania este viernes y el próximo martes respectivament




www.marca.com


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (1 Sep 2022)

Es que ya no es que el fútbol sea posiblemente el peor deporte para las mujeres en el que son malísimas.

Es que además son antipáticas con cara de oler mierda.

Si al menos fueran simpáticas y humildes más gente se acercaría. Son malísimas y quieren cobrar como los mejores.

Los futbolistas hombres se ocupan de caer bien a la gente de ambos sexos.







Vaya mandíbulas wtf


----------



## Berrón (1 Sep 2022)

En vez de dar patadas a una pelota lo que van a tener que hacer es salir en pelotas.


----------



## Berrón (1 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Es que ya no es que el fútbol sea posiblemente el peor deporte para las mujeres en el que son malísimas.
> 
> Es que además son antipáticas con cara de oler mierda.
> 
> ...



Con esas quijadas se pueden hacer pianos.


----------



## jotace (1 Sep 2022)

Son muy feministas hasta que les tocan el dinero, bueno, son feministas CON el dinero y los derechos DE LOS DEMÁS.


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Sep 2022)

Nutrición.


----------



## Tawanchai (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## tmoliterno (1 Sep 2022)

Ahí en el pueblo hay una pradera donde pastan las vacas. Que las aparten un poco y jueguen ahí. Total, van a jugar igual de mal que en un campo de fútbol reglamentario.


----------



## biba ecuador (1 Sep 2022)

Si los vestuarios hablaran...


----------



## El Juani (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Juani (1 Sep 2022)

*El cadete del Athletic gana al Femenino por 6-0*
*El exleón Javi González está al frente de los chavales. Las de Iraia Iturregi abren la Liga el 5 de septiembre ante el Madrid y volverán a disputar el Trofeo Ramón de Carranza*


*El equipo cadete A del Athletic ha ganado por seis goles a cero al Femenino de Primera División, según ha informado 'La Cantera de Lezama'. El equipo de Javi González se ha renovado con mucha gente que sube del B, como pasa todas las temporadas, y los del A han dado el salto mayoritariamente al Juvenil Nacional*. Se han marchado Jon Zugazagoitia, cedido al Getxo; Ibon Trujillano, prestado al Antiguoko; Markel Arteta (Santutxu); y Mikel Caballero (Eibar). Tan sólo continúa Oier Ariznabarreta. Las de Iraia Iturregi siguen con su puesta a punto de cara a la Liga a días para el pistoletazo de salida.

Este es un tipo de resultado que suele darse con frecuencia. En efecto, no es el único enfrentamiento entre un equipo de categorías inferiores masculino y uno mayor femenino con victoria de los chicos. Uno Sub-15 de Dallas le llegó a ganar a la selección femenina de USA, que está en la élite mundial.

*El Athletic ha ganado hasta el momento a Osasuna (0-1) y Oviedo (0-5). El domingo juega las semifinales de la Euskal Herria Kopa ante el Eibar en Fadura. Volverá a disputar el Trofeo Ramón de Carranza*. El Cádiz celebra su torneo número 67 en el renombrado Estadio Nuevo Mirandilla, y será la segunda vez en el que participen mujeres en este histórico encuentro estival en la capital gaditana. Precisamente, las leonas se impusieron en la primera edición femenina, que se celebró en agosto de 2019, y por lo tanto acudirán a Cádiz como vigentes campeonas. El encuentro para decidir al club ganador de esta edición enfrentará a las rojiblancas frente al Atlético de Madrid el miércoles 25 de agosto a partir de las 21:00 horas.

En agosto de 2019 el Athletic, con Villacampa como entrenador, fue invitado a la primera edición femenina en su larga historia. Entonces el torneo fue en formato cuadrangular y los clubes participantes fueron el Tacón (Real Madrid), el Betis, el Tottenham y el Athletic. Tras superar al Tacón en semifinales, el Athletic se proclamó vencedor en la tanda de penaltis de la final frente al Tottenham, después del empate a un gol al final del tiempo reglamentario. Así, las leonas se llevaron uno de los trofeos más espectaculares del mundo del fútbol.


----------



## Mirigar (1 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Como portera podrían poner una maceta.


----------



## CuidadanoOrweliano (1 Sep 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## El Juani (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## inteño (1 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Joder esto sí da para aficionarse a esta mierda      Es que no meten uno ni por casualidad


----------



## El Juani (1 Sep 2022)

No sé dónde leí que querían el tema de equiparaciones salariales con respecto a las disciplinas masculinas.

Me parto la polla. Me parece bien que existan competiciones de diversas índoles y géneros, pero al igual que existen categorías por edades, por fuerza, resistencia, madurez, etc. también debe existir una diferencia entre género y sexo. Es así. Y bajo mi punto de vista es que no creo que sea debatible. Un tema donde marketing, publicidad, ingresos, audiencias, relevancia, etc. es mucho menor en fútbol femenino que en masculino, al igual que pasaría si se pondría un tema de sincronizadas con hombres. 

Además, parece un deporte distinto en casi todo. Y para el público que está habituado a una determinada velocidad, físico, etc. te parece otra cosa totalmente distinta y eso genero menos expectación. No hay otra.


----------



## mcflanagan (1 Sep 2022)

Ésta es otra de las cosas del NWO que ni ha colado, ni va a colar, y seguro que seguirán metiéndole millones, publicitándolo, poniéndolo gratis por la TV, y ni así lo verán ni sus familias.


----------



## ISTVRGI (1 Sep 2022)

Sinceramente prefiero ver un partido de minusválidos


----------



## toniguada (1 Sep 2022)

Lo suyo seria subvencionarlo. 
Irene toma nota.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Sep 2022)

Nadie quiere a Milhouse ni a la selección femimachorra


----------



## BBorg (1 Sep 2022)

Recordemos que esas hijas de puta han pedido cobrar lo mismo que los hombres y no sé si se lo han concedido.

Y que han pedido el cese del seleccionador, algo jamás visto en ningún equipo de hombres por mal que vaya y por movidas gordas que tengan.

Son putas serpientes.


----------



## galapagano (1 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Y eso que los chavales esos no son especialmente buenos.


----------



## Vana Kala (1 Sep 2022)

Sólo hay dos formas de estimular el consumo de fútbol femenino:

-Acabar los partidos con una pelea en el barro
-Bonificar fiscalmente (en IRPF) a los asistentes


----------



## jotace (1 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



¡Con razón las porteras son paquetes, no le llega ni un balón!!

¿Será porque ellas creen que ésto "________" son 20 cm?

¡Ah, no que son lesbianas acostumbradas a calabacines y puñitos!!


----------



## lonbo (1 Sep 2022)

Siempre les quedará Antonio Sánchez para que les saque un Real Decreto por el cual todos los canales tengan que emitir a la vez el bodrio estafa feministoide.


----------



## Sardónica (1 Sep 2022)

A esas chavalas les regalan los oídos en los medios y luego les llega la hostia de realidad.

Les parece pequeño un estadio que alberga 1.500 plazas


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Sep 2022)

Más paguitas.


----------



## ravalero1 (1 Sep 2022)

Y si no, también.

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


----------



## cortoplacista (1 Sep 2022)

Vestuarios tóxicos, paguitas infladas, estadios vacíos...no es un plan.


----------



## ANS² (1 Sep 2022)

los únicos deportes que debería practicar una mujer son voley playa y lucha en el barro

todos los demás deberían estar prohibidos


----------



## Dr Zar (1 Sep 2022)

Nos juntamos 11 colegas echamos un partido al mejor equipo femenino del mundo y las ganamos ese es el nivel de esa basura globalista NMO del fútbol femenino,que ni es fútbol ni es femenino


----------



## Poncho129 (1 Sep 2022)

¿Y quién cojones va a perder el tiempo viendo esa mierda? ¿Y para qué quieren un campo de 1500 espectadores si no va a ir nadie?


----------



## Turbocata (1 Sep 2022)

Lo que esta gente no entiende es que si pones golf las 24 horas del dia no vas a conseguir que la gente ame el golf, habrá una minoría que le gustará y una gran mayoria que no, con el futbol femenino está pasando esto.


----------



## John Smmith (1 Sep 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Vestuarios tóxicos, paguitas infladas, estadios vacíos...no es un plan.



Pero en el mundo laboral les ha salido bien. Asi que no lo tengais tan claro, que aun os veo haciendo cola para la Charos League.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Lloran porque ninguna ciudad ni estadio ha solicitado albergar los dos últimos partidos de clasificación para el mundial de las chicas, por lo que tendrán que jugar en el campo que tienen asignado en Las Rozas, con aforo para solo 1500 aficionados. Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande, pero que ni aún así ha habido ninguna empresa o entidad interesada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo triunfo.
NADIE quiere ver NADA de mujeres.
Inútilas.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Sep 2022)

Turbocata dijo:


> Lo que esta gente no entiende es que si pones golf las 24 horas del dia no vas a conseguir que la gente ame el golf, habrá una minoría que le gustará y una gran mayoria que no, con el futbol femenino está pasando esto.



Error.
No solo no gustará, sino que creará rechazo ACTIVO por la imposición.


----------



## tracrium (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande, pero que ni aún así ha habido ninguna empresa o entidad interesada.



Si es que aunque la Federación no cobre nada, organizar un evento cuesta un dinero (e.g. seguridad, sanitarios, seguros, mordidas) que con toda probabilidad el organizador no recuperaría.

Los números son machistas.


----------



## Poseidón (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Como portera podrían poner una maceta.



Mejor una fregona para que haya mas confiazan.

JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (1 Sep 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Sólo hay dos formas de estimular el consumo de fútbol femenino:
> 
> -Acabar los partidos con una pelea en el barro
> -Bonificar fiscalmente (en IRPF) a los asistentes



Yo añadiria camisetas de su talla , todas van como si fuesen alevines nacidos en enero con equipacion para la categoria del año siguiente .
¿ acaso se averguenzan de tener tetas y que se las miren ?..


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Sep 2022)

Me la suda, igual que esa selección de protocharos,


----------



## Turbocata (1 Sep 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Error.
> No solo no gustará, sino que creará rechazo ACTIVO por la imposición.



Claro que creará rechazo, es evidente, soy seguidor de la UFC, estos han metido con calzador los combates femeninos junto con los masculinos porque sabían perfectamente que una cartelera UFC femenina no tendría exito, y si, soy consciente que una tia de esas me daría una paliza que no podría ni comer sopas.


----------



## Vana Kala (1 Sep 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Yo añadiria camisetas de su talla , todas van como si fuesen alevines nacidos en enero con equipacion para la categoria del año siguiente .
> ¿ acaso se averguenzan de tener tetas y que se las miren ?..



Secundo.


----------



## Agosto (1 Sep 2022)

No van a vender entradas y en cambio hay que pagar a personal y reacondicionar el estadio después del partido. Es simplemente un motivo económico.


----------



## Menudajodienda (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (1 Sep 2022)

¿Cuanto nos toca pagar esta vez a los curritos para que salgan por la tele en un estadio grande otra vez?

Porque está claro que aquí en España, cuando ninguna empresa privada, ningún ayuntamiento, ni ninguna institución se interesa... al final pagamos los de siempre.


----------



## Kabraloka (1 Sep 2022)

lo primero que a nadie le interesa, y lo segundo, que la colau les ofrezca el camp nou, que son muy modernos los del farsa


----------



## Yomateix (1 Sep 2022)

Es culpa del hetropatriarcado, si se les pagase más a las jugadoras y se gastasen más millones en promocionarlas esto no pasaría.....excusas de un tipo o de otro que siempre se escucha de las que piden ganar como los hombres sin generarlo, porque ellas lo valen. La realidad, es que cuando no es a costa del estado y ha de ser mínimamente rentable (y digo mínimamente porque incluso sin cobrar un céntimo la federación, ni así han conseguido que ningún club ofrezca su campo) nadie está interesado. Por supuesto no tardarán en estar interesados, cuando lleguen desde la federación y les digan que esto es por el bien del feminismo.....y que ya se lo compensarán bajo mano por otro lado.

Por cierto, ya han cambiado el titular. Se ve que les han dado un toque de atención y de nadie quiere a la selección femenina, se ha pasado a:

*España se refugia en la Ciudad del Fútbol*


----------



## Turbocata (1 Sep 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> los únicos deportes que debería practicar una mujer son voley playa y lucha en el barro
> 
> todos los demás deberían estar prohibidos



Se te olvidó chorizo en barra y sujetacubatas.


----------



## Euler (1 Sep 2022)

Este tema y el tema comer bichos espero que no consigan imponerlos. Cantan demasiado.

Bueno, el covid y el calentamiento tambuen cantan...


----------



## octopodiforme (1 Sep 2022)

Ya han cambiado el titular por "España se refugia en la Ciudad del Fútbol". Órdenes de arriba.


----------



## El_Dioni (1 Sep 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Sinceramente prefiero ver un partido de minusválidos



Joder... que puta verguenza ajena

porque ninguna mujer comenta estas cosas? ni en los videos, ni aqui en el foro ninguna dice nada todas calladas como pvtas joder es que ni UNA sale a decir "la verdad es que las mujeres no valemos para esto"


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Sep 2022)

"Nadie quiere a la selección femenina" es el titular a las 07:00 de la mañana... veremos si lo cambian cuando vaya pasando el día. Se admiten apuestas, abran juego jajajaajaj 

Pues si lo han cambiado









España se refugia en la Ciudad del Fútbol


Los dos últimos partidos de España en la fase de clasificación para el Mundial de 2023, en los que se enfrentará a Hungría y Ucrania este viernes y el próximo martes respectivament




www.marca.com


----------



## DonManuel (1 Sep 2022)

Vais a acabar subvencionando (aún más) el deporte femenino y lo sabéis.


----------



## Felson (1 Sep 2022)

Bastantes patadas en las pelotas nos dan como para ir a ver cómo lo entrenan.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Sep 2022)

Calendario en bolas de la selección ucraniana y vamos a dejarnos de comentarios expertos...


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Sep 2022)

Las podían hacer sitio a todas en ese cohete que va a ir próximamente a la luna, junto con el negro.


----------



## Decipher (1 Sep 2022)

Han intentado tanto forzarnoslo que le he cogido un asco tremendo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Sep 2022)

Todos sus problemas tienen una solución muy sencilla y ellas LO SABEN...

O cuando te crees que eres "futbolista" y no un chochito sexy; ahi esta el meollo de todo este rollo del futbol femenino. El otro día pase por delante de un partido de volley playa "urbano"; conejas, no se que campeonato, las gradas a reventar, aquello era un inmenso campo de nabos; las conejas, un paketazo, pero aun así se sentía la tension y la emoción entre los espectadores. Las 4 gladiadoras, mucha gafa de sol cuqui, mucha cinta de fisioterapia colorida y demás, pero allí lo que mandaban eran las posturitas, las bragas metidas hasta el duodeno y buenos camel toes...

PS: lo de paketazo lo se no porque juegue al engendro ese, sino porque tuve una novia que era semi-pro y me harte a ver partidos; hiper-follables todas, incluso mi novia


----------



## Life park (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Como portera podrían poner una maceta.



Con no poner nada es más que suficiente


----------



## Funcional (1 Sep 2022)

A mi me da pena. Tanto meternos el futbol femenino por los ojos que ha terminado por convertirse en otro símbolo woke y nos provoca el vómito.
Esto no ha pasado con otros deportes en los que las participantes han venido teniendo una actuación digna e incluso sobresaliente. El baloncesto o el balonmano, por ejemplo, en los que las españolas han obtenido siempre resultados destacados, o el hockey hierba, una potencia. 
Este tipo de deportes de equipo basados en la estrategia y la fuerza física me temo que van a ser siempre de seguimiento minoritario cuando los que lo practican no pueden dar los mejores resultados absolutos. Es ley de vida. Por eso las mujeres, los niños y los discapacitados se conforman por mantener sus competiciones a gran altura pero en un segundo plano. Sin dramas.
Por no hablar de deportes individuales como el tenis, con una legión de seguidores de ambos sexos. No recuerdo yo que cuando jugaba Arancha Sánchez Vicario te obligaran a verla, más bien en sus finales de Roland Garros se paralizaba el país por voluntad propia y por interés ciudadano. Y a nadie se le ocurría buscar un aliciente sexual, ni se hacían comentarios soeces, ya que solo se admiraba y seguia a la deportista por su condición de española.
El evidente rechazo al futbol femenino va a suponer otra medalla más a colgar en la pechera de la inefable ministra de Igualdad. Nadie hizo más en contra de los intereses de las mujeres en menos tiempo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Sep 2022)

Un estadio de 1500 plazas les va a quedar grande como cobren 5 euros por entrada.

Generalmente van familiares, amigos y ya.


----------



## napobalo (1 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> En vez de dar patadas a una pelota lo que van a tener que hacer es salir en pelotas.



Pues a lo mejor has dado en el clavo en pelotas ganarian audiencia seguro, irlo estudiando chicas


----------



## Alliongi (1 Sep 2022)

Y para qué quieren un estadio con aforo de más de 1.500 espectadores? Si no regalaran ninguna entrada, dudo que fueran más de 150 espectadores a verlas, y el 99% serían familiares o amigas.
Si partimos de la base que unos pre-adolescentes pueden golear a unas supuestas profesionales de un deporte, pocas exigencias deberían tener, pero claro, son mujeres y exigir todo a cambio de poco o nada va en su ADN.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Lloran porque ninguna ciudad ni estadio ha solicitado albergar los dos últimos partidos de clasificación para el mundial de las chicas, por lo que tendrán que jugar en el campo que tienen asignado en Las Rozas, con aforo para solo 1500 aficionados. Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande, pero que ni aún así ha habido ninguna empresa o entidad interesada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Osea, que Julio Salinas, al que se le asedió , acosó e insultó, tenía razon. En el momento que haya que pagar y no regalen entradas ni Dios a ver esa puta mierda.

Mensaje a las “jugadoras”. A ver si dejais de hacer el gilipollas que ya teneis una edad. La gente normal a los 12 años ya sabe que no va a ser Ronaldo o Brad Pitt. Cuantos años vais a necesitar vosotras?

Si al menos supierais fregar y fuerais femeninas tendriais alguna opcion de ser felices.


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (1 Sep 2022)

Putas lesbianas de mierda


----------



## Glokta (1 Sep 2022)

No tiene la federación La Cartuja? O es que no compensa ir a perdidas jiji?


----------



## El_Dioni (1 Sep 2022)

NI UN SOLO GESTO DE PIZPIRETISMO EN EL FUTBOL FEMENINO
Y TODAS VESTIDAS COMO HOMBRES O BOLLERAS


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Lloran porque ninguna ciudad ni estadio ha solicitado albergar los dos últimos partidos de clasificación para el mundial de las chicas, por lo que tendrán que jugar en el campo que tienen asignado en Las Rozas, con aforo para solo 1500 aficionados. Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande, pero que ni aún así ha habido ninguna empresa o entidad interesada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues voy a apuntarlo para mirar un minuto el partido, a ver si se llena al menos con 1.500 plazas. Si no está lleno, está claro que los clubes que no ofrecen sus estadios tienen razón al no hacerlo. Joder, si ni las propias mujeres van a ver ese engendro.


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (1 Sep 2022)

Los únicos equipos grandes que tratan de promocionar el fútbol femenino son el barça y el athletic de Bilbao. Mu modelnos pero no quieren que juegue la selección en sus campos.

Esto demuestra que no es algo que funcione de forma natural. Si no fuese regado con euros sacados del fútbol masculino ni existiría.

Que se jodan.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Sep 2022)

*GET WOKE
GO BROKE.*


----------



## Covaleda (1 Sep 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Vestuarios tóxicos, paguitas infladas, estadios vacíos...no es un plan.



Está claro que es el plan de alguien, en alguna parte.
Lo que pasa es que no tira.


----------



## Evil_ (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Evil_ (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (1 Sep 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> ¿Y quién cojones va a perder el tiempo viendo esa mierda? ¿Y para qué quieren un campo de 1500 espectadores si no va a ir nadie?



Depende. Si dan merienda gratis y un cheque de amazon de 100 pavos igual me apunto.


----------



## KinderWeno (1 Sep 2022)

> Marca llora: Nadie quiere a la Selección Femenina



EXACTO, ¿todavía había alguien que no se había enterado?


----------



## M4rk (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (1 Sep 2022)

Querer llevar este asunto al argumentario feminista no tiene sentido.

Todo es cuestión del nivel de atracción que puedan tener cada uno de los deportes.

El fútbol femenino no interesa a nadie no porque sean mujeres, si no porque simplemente no tiene interés y el público en general demanda otras cosas.

Tampoco interesa en España el rugby masculino (a mi pesar) y nadie dice que es por un tema de guerra de sexos.

Esto es un asunto de oferta y demanda. No hay más.


----------



## circus maximus (1 Sep 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Pero en el mundo laboral les ha salido bien. Asi que no lo tengais tan claro, que aun os veo haciendo cola para la Charos League.



"Charos League" 
Merece figurar en el diccionario burbujo 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (1 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Todos sus problemas tienen una solución muy sencilla y ellas LO SABEN...
> 
> O cuando te crees que eres "futbolista" y no un chochito sexy; ahi esta el meollo de todo este rollo del futbol femenino. El otro día pase por delante de un partido de volley playa "urbano"; conejas, no se que campeonato, las gradas a reventar, aquello era un inmenso campo de nabos; las conejas, un paketazo, pero aun así se sentía la tension y la emoción entre los espectadores. Las 4 gladiadoras, mucha gafa de sol cuqui, mucha cinta de fisioterapia colorida y demás, pero allí lo que mandaban eran las posturitas, las bragas metidas hasta el duodeno y buenos camel toes...
> 
> ...



Sabias palabras. Este mensaje debería llegar a la federación para que se apliquen el cuento.

JAMAS he odio una critica al voleyplaya femenino.


----------



## trolero (1 Sep 2022)

Turbocata dijo:


> Lo que esta gente no entiende es que si pones golf las 24 horas del dia no vas a conseguir que la gente ame el golf, habrá una minoría que le gustará y una gran mayoria que no, con el futbol femenino está pasando esto.



Por favor, no comparar un deporte de verdad como es el golf con la mierda esta.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Empeñarse en que jueguen al fútbol, es ponerlas a hacer el ridículo. Lo que se ve en ese vídeo es un ridículo que francamente ni entiendo cómo pueden hacerlo así de mal cuando en el tenis lo hacen bien. Claro, me imagino que en el tenis veo a las top 20 y las de ese vídeo serán amateurs...


----------



## Rescatador (1 Sep 2022)

Panini anuncia que no habrá cromos de la liga femenina


El director general de Panini España fue contundente Todos los que defienden el fútbol femenino se olvidaron de comprarlos en el Mundial. Y yo tengo una empresa… .




as.com






> "Por desgracia está lejos de producirse. Lo sacamos en el Mundial y no funcionó nada. *Todos los que defienden el fútbol femenino se olvidaron de ir a comprar los cromos que sacamos en el Mundial.* Y yo tengo una empresa..."


----------



## Decipher (1 Sep 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Panini anuncia que no habrá cromos de la liga femenina
> 
> 
> El director general de Panini España fue contundente Todos los que defienden el fútbol femenino se olvidaron de comprarlos en el Mundial. Y yo tengo una empresa… .
> ...



El efecto Marvel Comics lo podriamos llamar.


----------



## Ordel (1 Sep 2022)

No es fútbol no es femenino


----------



## abe heinsenberg (1 Sep 2022)

_Está adulterado hormonado.viviendovde subvenciones y al calor del fútbol femenino deberían los campos estar llenos de mujeres y travelos animando a sus equipos y añado hasta que no metan tías con polla eso no chuta _


----------



## angellery (1 Sep 2022)

Conozco varios tontos manginas que fueron a san mames (bilbao) cuando tuvieron record de aforo, se les llenaba la boca con sus larvas de apoyar a las chicas, recuerdo que el 80%de entradas se regalaron, y el resto tiradasde precio, ninguno ha vuelto, ni pagando 10 euros, ej que con dos niñoj ya son 40 y con eso lo gastamos en otras cosas, la mayoría de gente son unos gorrones y si se lo regalan, como si es chocolate con churros quemados q se lo comen, organizar un partido de girls en un buen campo y cobrando una entrada media son perdidas para el organizador porque nadie paga por ello y la gente lo sabe, queda muy bonito eso de llenar el camp nou regalando, gorrones en todas las esquinas, conozco gente q odian los museos y los dias de entrsda libre allí estsn los primeros, asi es este pais.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Sep 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Panini anuncia que no habrá cromos de la liga femenina
> 
> 
> El director general de Panini España fue contundente Todos los que defienden el fútbol femenino se olvidaron de comprarlos en el Mundial. Y yo tengo una empresa… .
> ...



Menudo subnormal el Panini por mucha subvecion que se llevó seguro que palmo pasta en algo que solo llena estadios si es gratis y promocionandolo


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Sep 2022)

Después de lo que han montado con el entrenador, igual vas a ver el partido y te denuncian. Las va a ir a ver su puta madre.


----------



## Biluao (1 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Yo, el único partido de la selección femenina española que vería con gusto y cierto morbo, sería selección española de fútbol femenino vs selección española de fútbol femenino paraolímpico. Si empatasen (...a cero, lo más probable) o ganase el equipo paraolímpico, daría mucho que pensar y sería las risas.

Esto en primetime, lo peta.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Supremacía (1 Sep 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> fútbol femenino



Es futbol feminista, no femenino.

El futbol femenino nunca existirá, no solo porque no es más que una burda imitación del verdadero futbol, el masculino, sino porque las mujeres que lo juegan (mal) se masculinizan y pierden su feminidad.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (1 Sep 2022)

El bollifútbol es todo política, y como tal hay que entenderlo , sin complejos. 1500 espectadores son 30 autobuses; una convocatoria a los afiliados PSOE, unos bocatas, y lo llenas, como un mitin cualquiera. Gastos con cargo a los 600 millones de la Irene ( o sea, pago yo) y ya tenemos titular: "llenazo". 
Y al ser TODO política, tienen que machacar a Hungría, que todo el país es malvado, y dejarse ganar por Ucrania, que son buenos. (Si es que las ucranianas llegan al campo y no salen corriendo pal consulado cuando bajen del autobús, a exigir casa y paga).


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (1 Sep 2022)

Lesbianas dando patadas a una pelota


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Sep 2022)

Life park dijo:


> Con no poner nada es más que suficiente



Con quitar la portería mucho más eficiente jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Vana Kala (1 Sep 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Es futbol feminista, no femenino.
> 
> El futbol femenino nunca existirá, no solo porque no es más que una burda imitación del verdadero futbol, el masculino, sino porque las mujeres que lo juegan (mal) se masculinizan y pierden su feminidad.



No sé cómo estará la cosa ahora, pero una amiga de un país nórdico que jugaba hace unas décadas me dijo en su momento que de todo su plantel sólo había cuatro a las que no les iba el pescado (ella incluida)


----------



## Supremacía (1 Sep 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> NI UN SOLO GESTO DE PIZPIRETISMO EN EL FUTBOL FEMENINO
> Y TODAS VESTIDAS COMO HOMBRES O BOLLERAS



Porque no es femenino, es feminista. El feminismo es todo lo opuesto a la feminidad. El feminismo es la masculinización de la mujer.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (1 Sep 2022)

1500 espectadores está bien para lo que es ¿para qué quieren un campo más grande? ¿Para que los chochones de los dirigentes de la federación se lleven unas lumis al palco vip?


----------



## Supremacía (1 Sep 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Querer llevar este asunto al argumentario feminista no tiene sentido.



Es que el futbol de machorras es totalmente feminista. Si no, ¿a qué viene eso de hacer que las mujeres practiquen un deporte que antes era exclusivamente masculino?


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> En vez de dar patadas a una pelota lo que van a tener que hacer es salir en pelotas.



Ah no,eso no.


----------



## Supremacía (1 Sep 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> No sé cómo estará la cosa ahora, pero una amiga de un país nórdico que jugaba hace unas décadas me dijo en su momento que de todo su plantel sólo había cuatro a las que no les iba el pescado (ella incluida)



Por eso no puede ser femenino, porque está lleno de tortilleras y viragos.


----------



## asiqué (1 Sep 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


>




Tiiio espero que lleve cebolla:







eso es mas interesante que el futbol


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Sep 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Panini anuncia que no habrá cromos de la liga femenina
> 
> 
> El director general de Panini España fue contundente Todos los que defienden el fútbol femenino se olvidaron de comprarlos en el Mundial. Y yo tengo una empresa… .
> ...



Menuda troleada del director de Panini jajajajaja! Todos los que defienden el fútbol femenino se olvidaron de ir a comprar los cromos que sacamos en el Mundial. jajajajaja! Menudo crack!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tawanchai (1 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Tiiio espero que lleve cebolla:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176381
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Sep 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Los únicos equipos grandes que tratan de promocionar el fútbol femenino son el barça y el athletic de Bilbao. Mu modelnos pero no quieren que juegue la selección en sus campos.
> 
> Esto demuestra que no es algo que funcione de forma natural. Si no fuese regado con euros sacados del fútbol masculino ni existiría.
> 
> Que se jodan.



Precisamente esos dos clubs Barça y Athletic club de Bilbao se niegan a ceder sus estadios para que la selección masculina absoluta juegue allí pues imagínate con la selección femenina y no te digo ya si tienen que poner ellos dinero.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Esse est deus (1 Sep 2022)

En ambos casos son machorras, asi pues, mejor elección.


----------



## Aventino (1 Sep 2022)

El futbol no es un deporte para mujeres, porque no tienen la complexión física, ni la actitud mental adecuada
para esta práctica

Desde el aspecto físico , por ejemplo; una mujer nunca puede hacer una "parada de pecho" por razones obvias, 
entre muchas otras acciones de juego, tampoco tiene la disposición anímica para la victoria o la derrota, no vale si 
se pierde acusar al técnico de abuso, ni afirmar a modo de excusa: "las chicas estaban con la regla"

El futbol femenino es una actividad de mujeres bolleras, el resto de las mujeres pasan del mismo.

Las mujeres que acuden al futbol, es porque son fanáticas de equipos de futbol masculino, o van acompañando
a los tíos y están las que van en búsqueda de observar testosterona, físicos, tórax y piernas de varones.

Algunas mujeres camuflan su interés de observar físicos, musculatura, bíceps de tíos futbolistas, haciendo un
descomunal esfuerzo de memoria, aprendiendo la reglamentación del fútbol (cuestión básica, sino se conoce
las reglas de juego -offside, corner, outball, foul, pared, media-punta, lateral, etc.- sino no se entiende el juego,
no hay opinión válida) nombres de jugadores, técnicos, estadios, entre otros) y parecen que saben una enormidad 
de este deporte.

Incluso han aparecido mujeres que relatan fútbol (de hombres, no de mujeres obviamente), comentaristas, 
movileras (realizan notas y entrevistas en el campo de juego o en los vestuarios)


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Sep 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Precisamente esos dos clubs Barça y Athletic club de Bilbao se niegan a ceder sus estadios para que la selección masculina absoluta juegue allí pues imagínate con la selección femenina y no te digo ya si tienen que poner ellos dinero.
> Pozdrawiam.



Curiosamente, las dos comunidades privilegiadas que tienen más pasta para tirar a la basura.


----------



## Artedi (1 Sep 2022)

Como decía no sé quien, ni es futbol, ni es femenino.


----------



## CANCERVERO (1 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Con esas quijadas se pueden hacer pianos.



Y cortacespedes.....


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Es que ya no es que el fútbol sea posiblemente el peor deporte para las mujeres en el que son malísimas.
> 
> Es que además son antipáticas con cara de oler mierda.
> 
> ...



Son maromos con coño


----------



## Burbunauta (1 Sep 2022)

Creo que es el único deporte en que no van enseñando el culo.


----------



## ironpipo (1 Sep 2022)

Pe pe pe pero si llenaban el Wanda y el Spotify nou!!


----------



## DonManuel (1 Sep 2022)

Propongo hacer un equipo de fútbol femenino trans.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

tendrán que ser vídeos de lesbianas, porque no creo que entre todas hayan visto una polla en su vida.


----------



## sirpask (1 Sep 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Pe pe pe pero si llenaban el Wanda y el Spotify nou!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176410
> 
> ...



No es pregunta baladí, ¿Como llenas un estadio con 60.000 personas si nadie quiere ver lo que allí se está disputando?

¿Quien fue a ese partido? ¿Por que? ¿Que les dieron a cambio?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

decir fútbol femenino es una contradicción semántica.

No deja de ser curioso como a pesar de tener una pinta de lesbianas malotas , se empeñan en llevar el pelo largo cuando es una incomodidad para ese deporte.

Me imagino que si se lo cortan unido a sus ademanes machirulos , ya no se distinguen de los hombres sin pene.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (1 Sep 2022)

Gooool de Mari Bollera


----------



## Sportacus (1 Sep 2022)

Dejé de ver partidos de futbol hace años y es algo que tenía que haber hecho antes, cuando cambio de canal y veo a todas horas futbol femenino en teledeporte, cambio de canal a la velocidad de la luz, pero lo mismo hago con el masculino.


----------



## zirick (1 Sep 2022)

Lo han politizado tanto, lo han metido todo con calzador y ahora genera rechazo.
No voy a ver un partido de esos ni aunque me paguen, así de claro.


----------



## Le Truhan (1 Sep 2022)

Compárame las tenistas que juegan muy bien, hay menos diferencias con los hombres, y están muy bien físicamente la gran mayoría con el fútbol femenino. Y algunos se sorprenden


----------



## Evolucionista (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Lloran porque ninguna ciudad ni estadio ha solicitado albergar los dos últimos partidos de clasificación para el mundial de las chicas, por lo que tendrán que jugar en el campo que tienen asignado en Las Rozas, con aforo para solo 1500 aficionados. Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande, pero que ni aún así ha habido ninguna empresa o entidad interesada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni si quiera con la ley del "sí es sí" las mujeres siguen sin ir a ver fútbol de mujeres. ¡Hay que ver qué machistas son todas las mujeres! Prefieren ver partidos donde juegan machos guerreros que son más fuertes y más altos que ellas. Cosa rara, eh?


----------



## Poncho129 (1 Sep 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> No es pregunta baladí, ¿Como llenas un estadio con 60.000 personas si nadie quiere ver lo que allí se está disputando?
> 
> ¿Quien fue a ese partido? ¿Por que? ¿Que les dieron a cambio?



CONCLUSIÓN: ES MENTIRA QUE LLENARAN NADA.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (1 Sep 2022)

Ya recurren a inventarse bulos de vestuario para conseguir minutos de tv


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Sep 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> CONCLUSIÓN: ES MENTIRA QUE LLENARAN NADA.



O igual fue como una manifa en Madrid, cuando dentro de tu partido político viven "x" familias, es mucho más fácil. Se podría decir que ya estaba todo pagado.


----------



## Poncho129 (1 Sep 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Dejé de ver partidos de futbol hace años y es algo que tenía que haber hecho antes, cuando cambio de canal y veo a todas horas futbol femenino en teledeporte, cambio de canal a la velocidad de la luz, pero lo mismo hago con el masculino.



Yo ya eliminé teledeporte de los canales de mi tele al comprobar que siempre están con mierdas femeninas, especialmente "fútbol" vaginal, que están "jugando" chochimundiales y europutacopas todos los putos días.


----------



## Vde (1 Sep 2022)

Ni es fútbol ni es femenino


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Sep 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> Yo ya eliminé teledeporte de los canales de mi tele al comprobar que siempre están con mierdas femeninas, especialmente "fútbol" vaginal, que están "jugando" chochimundiales y europutacopas todos los putos días.



Todavía recuerdo cuando se veía algo de rugby, no me quiero imaginar ahora.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Afortunadamente, quien no fallará a la cita es RTVE en la ventana televisiva que emitirá los dos partidos en directo a partir de las 21:00 horas.



Con el dinero de todos, hijos de puta, con el dinero de todos.


----------



## Abc123CBA (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Como portera podrían poner una maceta.



Literalmente mujer florero.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Sep 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Literalmente mujer florero.



Irene Montero... Rima y todo.


----------



## mirym94 (1 Sep 2022)

Lloro pero de risa  que pena me dan unas tanquetas


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (1 Sep 2022)

A desayunar bollos


----------



## Carpulux (1 Sep 2022)

Muy a favor de todo boicot a esta mierda impuesta desde arriba.

Aparte que ahí es noticia la que no es lesbiana.


----------



## mirym94 (1 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Quieren jugar a ser hombres y ni su cuerpo ni sus reflejos se lo permite,cosa de genética.pero oye que ellas lo valen por tener chirri.


----------



## Busher (1 Sep 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Joder esto sí da para aficionarse a esta mierda      Es que no meten uno ni por casualidad



Les ponen de porteria el arcoiris y ni asi... hay que joderse... mira quebyo siempre he sido malisimo en el futbol, pesimo, pero joder... eso no lo fallaba... entre los palos iba la mayoria de veces. Flojo y centrado, pero entre los palos, joder.


----------



## rmacnamara (1 Sep 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Sólo hay dos formas de estimular el consumo de fútbol femenino:
> 
> -Acabar los partidos con una pelea en el barro
> -Bonificar fiscalmente (en IRPF) a los asistentes



Te juro que leí '-Bonificar fisicamente (en ..) a los asistentes.'


----------



## DarkNight (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Lloran porque ninguna ciudad ni estadio ha solicitado albergar los dos últimos partidos de clasificación para el mundial de las chicas, por lo que tendrán que jugar en el campo que tienen asignado en Las Rozas, con aforo para solo 1500 aficionados. Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande, pero que ni aún así ha habido ninguna empresa o entidad interesada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Un campo para 1500 es hasta MUCHO teniendo en cuenta que las ven solo sus FAMILIAS y amigas


La copa de la Reina tuvieron que REGALAR entradas o ponerlas a 4 euros para medio-llenar las gradas.

Y luego van de DIVAS haciendo la cama a los entrenadores masculinos, porque quieren una Charo de entrenadora


----------



## Culozilla (1 Sep 2022)

¿Esto cuenta como lesbofobia? XD


----------



## Reivakuum (1 Sep 2022)

Ver el futbol femenino respecto al de hombres me recuerda a cuando en el FIFA me pillaba al Morecambe FC de 3a inglesa y me tocaba jugar contra el Chelsea en la FA Cup. XF


----------



## Alfa555 (1 Sep 2022)

Sin embargo nadie se pregunta porque un modelo masculino gana una puta mierda y las modelos top ingresan 100 veces más


----------



## bsnas (1 Sep 2022)

Me extraña que ningun hay-untamiento progre con estadio decente en su propiedad lo haya ofrecido, si total todo eso lo pagan los remeros.

Quizas no quieren ver la imagen del estadio vacio aunque pongan entradas gratis haciendo que ver que el Rey esta desnudo?


----------



## pamplinero (1 Sep 2022)

Estan dando un bombo a la seleccion femenina, que no ve ni perry por mucha matraca machacona que den en la TV Publica. Y la gente y todo el mundo menos lo sabe, que a nadie le interesa, por mucho que nos lo quieran meter por los ojos y con calzador en el Pravda.


----------



## sirpask (1 Sep 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> CONCLUSIÓN: ES MENTIRA QUE LLENARAN NADA.



¿Entonces la gente está creada a ordenador? Lo dudo.


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

Porque canal suelen poner el "fútbol"femenino,porque pongo canal cocina y no me sale


----------



## Können (1 Sep 2022)

Si es que no hay mejor oportunidad para el empoderamiento que el fútbol femenino.

Es el escaparate perfecto para que las mujeres empresarias Y empoderadas, puedan dejar la retórica fácil y aplicar la dura práxis esponsorizando el fútbol femenino.


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Todos sus problemas tienen una solución muy sencilla y ellas LO SABEN...
> 
> O cuando te crees que eres "futbolista" y no un chochito sexy; ahi esta el meollo de todo este rollo del futbol femenino. El otro día pase por delante de un partido de volley playa "urbano"; conejas, no se que campeonato, las gradas a reventar, aquello era un inmenso campo de nabos; las conejas, un paketazo, pero aun así se sentía la tension y la emoción entre los espectadores. Las 4 gladiadoras, mucha gafa de sol cuqui, mucha cinta de fisioterapia colorida y demás, pero allí lo que mandaban eran las posturitas, las bragas metidas hasta el duodeno y buenos camel toes...
> 
> ...



Pero sin tetas


----------



## Gorrino (1 Sep 2022)

DEJA DE DAR POR CULO CON EL FÚTBOL FEMENINO QUE NO ME INTERESA NI PARA CRITICARLO. PON FOTOS DE ATLETAS DE TRIPE SALTO, VOLEY PLAYA O TENISTAS GUAPIS O A LA ZORRUPIA ITALIANA DE LA SINCRO QUE TIENE UN BUEN CULETE.


----------



## rosales (1 Sep 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Menudo triunfo.
> NADIE quiere ver NADA de mujeres.
> Inútilas.



Esa mafia llamada "LaLiga" (del traidor Jaime Robles, alias "Jaume Roures") ya ha conseguido, gracias al NWO y sus muñecos (Rub-Al-Qaeba, ZP y Antonio), emborregar a muchos cuñaos y al populacho en general para hacernos creer que el futbol es de pago, cuando siempre era y debe ser gratis. iLa gente incluso paga!, es increíble.

Logrado el objetivo de monetizar el deporte nacional, y no contentos con eso, los siervos del Régimen están tratando de incrustar en nuestros cerebros el fútbol de los años '60 (el que llaman ahora femenino), a ver si cuela, con señuelos como tetas y sudores en 4K con el balón como excusa, a ver si en 10 años pueden crear la necesidad y hacer que los hijos de los actuales cuñaos sigan pagando, precios premium por el fútbol de maricones (el actual de CR7, Messi, Ramos o Mbappé, patrocinado por el NWO) y precios más asequibles por ver las siluetas de 44 tetas corriendo tras un balón, sin contar las de l@s árbitr@s.

Corolario: el fútbol fue y es un deporte de HOMBRES. Domingo a las 8, partido de la jornada por la tele, minuto y resultado, moviola y punnnto.

Saludos,


----------



## Azote87 (1 Sep 2022)

Hasta que Irene montera se harte , se le infle el papo y les de unos pocos miles de millones , a la gente le den camisetas y comida por ir a los estados . Entonces hablarán de éxito

Hasta mismas mujeres forofas pasan del fútbol femenino


----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Sep 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> No es pregunta baladí, ¿Como llenas un estadio con 60.000 personas si nadie quiere ver lo que allí se está disputando?
> 
> ¿Quien fue a ese partido? ¿Por que? ¿Que les dieron a cambio?



yo fui al partido de las femeninas del Athletic en San Mamés cuando llenaron.

El secreto fue regalar entradas en todos los colegios de Bilbao, acompañadas de una charla aleccionadora. Los niños vienen a casa con cuatro entradas dando la tabarra de que quieren ir el domingo a verlas, y vas. Yo sobre todo los llevé porque nunca habían estado en San Mamés, y yo tampoco había estado en el San Mamés nuevo y me apetecía verlo.


Pero eso funciona una vez, a la segunda ya no va ni el tato por mucha matraca que den.


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Es futbol feminista, no femenino.
> 
> El futbol femenino nunca existirá, no solo porque no es más que una burda imitación del verdadero futbol, el masculino, sino porque las mujeres que lo juegan (mal) se masculinizan y pierden su feminidad.



No te falta razón,pero luego ves países que e son referentes como Hungría que tiene selección femenina,de echo creo que juegan contra españa, incluso países árabes tienen selección femenina


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> yo fui al partido de las femeninas del Athletic en San Mamés cuando llenaron.
> 
> El secreto fue regalar entradas en todos los colegios de Bilbao, acompañadas de una charla aleccionadora. Los niños vienen a casa con cuatro entradas dando la tabarra de que quieren ir el domingo a verlas, y vas. Yo sobre todo los llevé porque nunca habían estado en San Mamés, y yo tampoco había estado en el San Mamés nuevo y me apetecía verlo.
> 
> ...



Que les dijeron en la charla?


----------



## sirpask (1 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> yo fui al partido de las femeninas del Athletic en San Mamés cuando llenaron.
> 
> El secreto fue regalar entradas en todos los colegios de Bilbao, acompañadas de una charla aleccionadora. Los niños vienen a casa con cuatro entradas dando la tabarra de que quieren ir el domingo a verlas, y vas. Yo sobre todo los llevé porque nunca habían estado en San Mamés, y yo tampoco había estado en el San Mamés nuevo y me apetecía verlo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, ahora entendemos por que se llenó.


----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Sep 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Que les dijeron en la charla?



básicamente que son la bomba, que hay que animarlas y que es muy divertido. No hace falta una gran campaña de marketing para convencer a un niño de 8 años. Al final todos deciden que quieren ir y terminamos yendo casi todas las familias.


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Curiosamente, las dos comunidades privilegiadas que tienen más pasta para tirar a la basura.



La que más pasta tiene es madrid


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> tendrán que ser vídeos de lesbianas, porque no creo que entre todas hayan visto una polla en su vida.



Pocas pero alguna heterosexual hay,al menos bisexuales que le van los rabos


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Estan dando un bombo a la seleccion femenina, que no ve ni perry por mucha matraca machacona que den en la TV Publica. Y la gente y todo el mundo menos lo sabe, que a nadie le interesa, por mucho que nos lo quieran meter por los ojos y con calzador en el Pravda.



Pues da gracias a Dios que no ganaron la Eurocopa


----------



## LangostaPaco (1 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Lloran porque ninguna ciudad ni estadio ha solicitado albergar los dos últimos partidos de clasificación para el mundial de las chicas, por lo que tendrán que jugar en el campo que tienen asignado en Las Rozas, con aforo para solo 1500 aficionados. Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande, pero que ni aún así ha habido ninguna empresa o entidad interesada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que se jodan, por cierto ya están puteando al único hombre que hay, el entrenador, a las muy zo rr as, se les ha antojado que no lo quieren y quieren echarlo del equipo surrealista, trabajar con charos es lo peor que hay, que asco colega, pobre hombre lo que tendrá que aguantar, entre tanta lesbiana amargada odiadora de hombres.








Motín en La Roja: un grupo de jugadoras de la selección pide la destitución del entrenador Jorge Vilda


Luis Rubiales no prescindirá del técnico y este seguirá como mínimo hasta el Mundial de 2023




elpais.com


----------



## pamplinero (1 Sep 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Pues da gracias a Dios que no ganaron la Eurocopa



Creo que, por culpa de no ganarla, las mozas se han enfadado con el entrenador.
Como les habian comido el tarro de que eran super guays, y todo el bombo que les han dado, y lo especiales que eran porque ellas lo valian, cuando han visto que no se han comido ni un colin, y han despertado del sueño (que son malas y que nadie las quiere ver jugar) han empezado a soltar pestes del unico al que podian echarle la culpa: un hombre, el entrenador.


----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Que se jodan, por cierto ya están puteando al único hombre que hay, el entrenador, a las muy zo rr as, se les ha antojado que no lo quieren y quieren echarlo del equipo surrealista, trabajar con charos es lo peor que hay, que asco colega, pobre hombre lo que tendrá que aguantar, entre tanta lesbiana amargada odiadora de hombres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo más cachondo del tema es que le quieren echar porque es muy duro. Les hace entrenar mucho y les mete mucha caña.

Alguien se imagina algo así en un equipo serio de primera?


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Creo que, por culpa de no ganarla, las mozas se han enfadado con el entrenador.
> Como les habian comido el tarro de que eran super guays, y todo el bombo que les han dado, y lo especiales que eran porque ellas lo valian, cuando han visto que no se han comido ni un colin, y han despertado del sueño (que son malas y que nadie las quiere ver jugar) han empezado a soltar pestes del unico al que podian echarle la culpa: un hombre, el entrenador.



Claro,apalizan a países como Armenia,Hungría o Ucrania,luego viene la dura realidad


----------



## LangostaPaco (1 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Lo más cachondo del tema es que le quieren echar porque es muy duro. Les hace entrenar mucho y les mete mucha caña.
> 
> Alguien se imagina algo así en un equipo serio de primera?



Es que es surrealista, no tienen principios ni valores, son unas salvajes, cuanto odio y rencor tienen a los hombres,no soportan que un hombre las dirija


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Lo más cachondo del tema es que le quieren echar porque es muy duro. Les hace entrenar mucho y les mete mucha caña.
> 
> Alguien se imagina algo así en un equipo serio de primera?



Ni con uno de tercera,le hicieron lo mismo al entrenador del Barcelona que lo ganó y también se lo hicieron las del Madrid a su entrenador


----------



## murti-bing (1 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> básicamente que son la bomba, que hay que animarlas y que es muy divertido. No hace falta una gran campaña de marketing para convencer a un niño de 8 años. Al final todos deciden que quieren ir y terminamos yendo casi todas las familias.



Muchas gracias. Yo me tragué que se llenó de forma natural a pesar de que mi cerebro estaba cortocircuitando.

Muchas tienen técnica y tal, pero es como ver fútbol a cámara lenta.... no se puede hacer nada contra eso.


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Es que es surrealista, no tienen principios ni valores, son unas salvajes, cuanto odio y rencor tienen a los hombres,no soportan que un hombre las dirija



Ahora,mal echo por el hombre por entrena a unas feminazis


----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Sep 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Yo me tragué que se llenó de forma natural a pesar de que mi cerebro estaba cortocircuitando.
> 
> Muchas tienen técnica y tal, pero es como ver fútbol a cámara lenta.... no se puede hacer nada contra eso.



De forma natural por los cojones. Llegan a cobrar tres euros por la entrada y no va ni la décima parte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Pocas pero alguna heterosexual hay,al menos bisexuales que le van los rabos
















Las parejas de lesbianas futbolistas más famosas (Primera parte)


Lesbianas a las que la pasión por el futbol y su trabajo las unió.




www.mirales.es













Futbolistas y madres lesbianas


Descubre las futbolistas famosas que son madres lesbianas




www.mamaymami.com




.


----------



## LangostaPaco (2 Sep 2022)

Quién quiere ver a lesbianas machorras, más feas que un pie y malísimas dando patadas a un balón


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

por un lado si las niñas tienen la ilusion me parece maravilloso que jueguen y que se dediquen a ello si hubiera interes

pero si se dopa con dinero de todos y no con patrocinio real que se dedique a un publico definido es solo ganar tiempo para concluir en un fracaso sonado

yo no soy capaz de ver futbol en este nivel como el de los crios tampoco


----------



## LuismarpIe (2 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> por un lado si las niñas tienen la ilusion me parece maravilloso que jueguen y que se dediquen a ello si hubiera interes
> 
> pero si se dopa con dinero de todos y no con patrocinio real que se dedique a un publico definido es solo ganar tiempo para concluir en un fracaso sonado
> 
> yo no soy capaz de ver futbol en este nivel como el de los crios tampoco



Es que supone un agravio brutal. Por qué el fútbol femenino sí y la petanca femenina no? Si tienen el mismo número de seguidores!


----------



## rondo (2 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las parejas de lesbianas futbolistas más famosas (Primera parte)
> 
> 
> Lesbianas a las que la pasión por el futbol y su trabajo las unió.
> ...



Que si,que la mayoría lo son pero no todas,Alex Morgan una Yankee ha sido madre con su marido y una española que juega en el real Madrid y en la selección tambien


----------



## Mr. Sandman (2 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Y les querían hacer las porterías más pequeñas.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Y eso que los chavales esos no son especialmente buenos.



la explosividad fuerza en definitiva el fisico es lo que marca la diferencia

es como querer meter un negro de baloncesto en una bici y subir la etapa de montaña de los pirineos 

pues no

es ridiculo ver la comparacion su futbol nunca podra evolucionar al nivel masculino como un blanco geneticamente tiene un fisico menos herculeo que el del mandingo pero si mayor cerebro


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Es que ya no es que el fútbol sea posiblemente el peor deporte para las mujeres en el que son malísimas.
> 
> Es que además son antipáticas con cara de oler mierda.
> 
> ...



Son unas cabronas de cuidado, que se lo digan al seleccionador....






Las jugadoras hacen la cama al seleccionador, no se podía saber. (España)


Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre)...




www.burbuja.info





Y bueno, lo de los periolistos asquerosos y arrastrados lamiendoles el culo a las futbolistas, ya ni cotiza.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Es que supone un agravio brutal. Por qué el fútbol femenino sí y la petanca femenina no? Si tienen el mismo número de seguidores!



pues imaginese si no soy capaz de ver lo uno como para ver lo otro…en lo unico que veo parejas mixtas es al tute o la brisca


----------



## El Juani (2 Sep 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Y les querían hacer las porterías más pequeñas.



Ninguna mete el cuerpo hacia adelante para que que el remate no le salga desviado ni hacia las nubes. Es que es increíble.


----------



## NCB (2 Sep 2022)

Una competición internacional de xupar poias tendría mil veces más audiencia


----------



## El Juani (2 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la explosividad fuerza en definitiva el fisico es lo que marca la diferencia
> 
> es como querer meter un negro de baloncesto en una bici y subir la etapa de montaña de los pirineos
> 
> ...



Pero es que dentro de la masculina también hay categorías por edades, por esto mismo, por la fuerza, velocidad, físico, resistencia, etc. 

Con el tema del femenino la diferencia todavía es más abismal.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Pero es que dentro de la masculina también hay categorías por edades, por esto mismo, por la fuerza, velocidad, físico, resistencia, etc.
> 
> Con el tema del femenino la diferencia todavía es más abismal.



si pero hay una evolucion

en una mujer no lo puede haber por su biologia


----------



## El Juani (2 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> si pero hay una evolucion
> 
> en una mujer no lo puede haber por su biologia



Claro que sí. Y para muchos esto es una ofensa o algo parecido y ni por asomo.


----------



## pamplinero (2 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Son unas cabronas de cuidado, que se lo digan al seleccionador....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es lo que pasa cuando metes a 20 tias en un vestuario, a alguien tienen que despellejar.
Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## sopelmar (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## TedKord (2 Sep 2022)

Veo que la sororidad entre las mujeres brilla por su ausencia porque sólo con el público femenino masivo ellas ya tendrían suficiente para ser rentables. Y al masculino, que se lo quieran meter por los cojones, en fin, allá ellos. Con no pagar se hundirán por su propio peso.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Claro que sí. Y para muchos esto es una ofensa o algo parecido y ni por asomo.



esta el mundo moderno lleno de indignados y que tienen la piel muy fina … ni caso

la mujer esta hecha con el fin de parir hijos y el hombre de proveer un futuro a su mujer y prole

que se desnaturalice lo que es biologia animal y humana , no es si no una narrativa moderna alejada de la realidad


----------



## Camarlengolazo (2 Sep 2022)

El chiste se cuenta solo.
Entre rtve Iberdrola la federación y alguno más sostienen este embolado.
X eso las mujeres saben que estando al servicio de estas empresas salen beneficiadas.
Son asquerosas las 24 h del día.


----------



## qbit (2 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Afortunadamente, quien no fallará a la cita es RTVE en la ventana televisiva que emitirá los dos partidos en directo a partir de las 21:00 horas.



Boicoteemos esa mierda.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Sep 2022)

Que jueguen en tanga y con las tetas al aire .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Sep 2022)

Las van a meter hasta en la sopa, en el puto fifa 2023 también. Va a volver a comprar juegos a EA su puta madre.

FIFA 23: EA Sports confirma el fútbol femenino de clubes y las dos Copa del Mundo


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> *El cadete del Athletic gana al Femenino por 6-0*
> *El exleón Javi González está al frente de los chavales. Las de Iraia Iturregi abren la Liga el 5 de septiembre ante el Madrid y volverán a disputar el Trofeo Ramón de Carranza*
> 
> 
> ...



La selección femenina de EE.UU. que fueron campeonas del mundo perdieron por 5 - 2 contra un equipo sub 15 de Dallas y creo que a la seleccion australiana le debió de meter un 7 - 0 otro equipo sub 15


----------



## El Caga Chele (2 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Lo más cachondo del tema es que le quieren echar porque es muy duro. Les hace entrenar mucho y les mete mucha caña.
> 
> Alguien se imagina algo así en un equipo serio de primera?



Si, de vez en cuando hay pringados de vieja escuela que quiere meter un cambio de mentalidad a su nuevo equipo, los jugadores dicen ya no tener 15 años y lentamente se amotinan y esperan a que cambie sus maneras de entrenar o lo despidan. Pasa en todos los equipos profesionales, no solo de furgol.

Pero este pobre hombre ha de haber pensado que los entrenos eran un cachondeo y habia que meterles mas caña, total las feminas no juegan tantas competencias como los machos y se les puede exigir en el seleccionado.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Son unas cabronas de cuidado*, que se lo digan al seleccionador....



Mujeres en grupo, lo que viene a ser una redundancia…


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Sep 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> A esas chavalas les regalan los oídos en los medios y luego les llega la hostia de realidad.
> 
> Les parece pequeño un estadio que alberga 1.500 plazas



Rara vez se llenara... Quiza, si como apuntaba @Vana Kala acaban en combate de lucha en el barro tengan algo mas de audiencia....


----------



## Ouiea (2 Sep 2022)

Pues mucho ojo, porque ahora mismo Las Rozas y te puedes buscar un problema gordo. Aunque bueno, el grueso del equipo tampoco son tías, pero ojito igual


----------



## Romu (2 Sep 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Quién quiere ver a lesbianas machorras, más feas que un pie y malísimas dando patadas a un balón



Precisamente es la publicidad para hacer más agenda 2030 sobre la diarrea del género.

Las lesbianas actuales tienen tatuajes, se cuidan físicamente y hacen fútbol que es el opio del pueblo.
De hecho, se da muy muy poco eco a la parte sentimental de las jugadoras ..... Será que no hay el salseo que tienen los futbolistas y sus wags??


----------



## LangostaPaco (2 Sep 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que jueguen en tanga y con las tetas al aire .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Y ni con esas, porque la mayoría son orcos


----------



## BBorg (2 Sep 2022)

EUROCOPA FEMENINA
*Las jugadoras de Inglaterra piden a Nike cambiar el color del pantalón por la regla*
Las anfitrionas de la Eurocopa femenina aseguran que el blanco de su indumentaria no es muy práctico en ese periodo del mes









Las jugadoras de Inglaterra piden a Nike cambiar el color del pantalón por la regla


Las anfitrionas de la Eurocopa femenina aseguran que el blanco de su indumentaria no es muy práctico en ese periodo del mes



elpais.com


----------



## Otto_69 (2 Sep 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Son muy feministas hasta que les tocan el dinero, bueno, son feministas CON el dinero y los derechos DE LOS DEMÁS.



Que raro, pensaba que millones de mujeres feministas apoyarian a estas jugadoras pagando su entrada.

Pero la culpa sera de los hombres y el machismo otra vez


----------



## Poncho129 (2 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> EUROCOPA FEMENINA
> *Las jugadoras de Inglaterra piden a Nike cambiar el color del pantalón por la regla*
> Las anfitrionas de la Eurocopa femenina aseguran que el blanco de su indumentaria no es muy práctico en ese periodo del mes
> 
> ...



¿Por qué? ¿Son tan guarras que se les vería la sangre del chocho? Qué cosa tan ridícula.
De todas formas que no se preocupen, NADIE VA A VERLAS.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Veo que la sororidad entre las mujeres brilla por su ausencia porque sólo con el público femenino masivo ellas ya tendrían suficiente para ser rentables. Y al masculino, que se lo quieran meter por los cojones, en fin, allá ellos. Con no pagar se hundirán por su propio peso.



Siempre tendrán a los Periolistos de los Mass Mierda lamiendoles el culo, y al Estado regalandoles dinero robado al remero.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> *¿Por qué? ¿Son tan guarras que se les vería la sangre del chocho? Qué cosa tan ridícula.*
> De todas formas que no se preocupen, NADIE VA A VERLAS.



La cuestión es quejarse, dar la nota, y que les hagan casito, el por que quejarse es lo de menos, si no tienen motivos, se los inventan.

Por cierto, que le jodan a Nike, esto es lo que ha estado promoviendo...


----------



## Mister Faker (2 Sep 2022)

¿Go woke 
Get broke?

Los que quebraremos somos los demás, esto lo seguirán subvencionando como al resto de Industrias Genaro.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

Mister Faker dijo:


> ¿Go woke
> Get broke?
> 
> Los que quebraremos somos los demás, esto lo seguirán subvencionando como al resto de Industrias Genaro.



Para Genaro nunca hay recortes ni falta dinero público; ahora, que se joda tu abuela si se muere en la lista de espera esperando que le operen la cadera.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Sep 2022)

¿Van a OBLIGAR a la gente a que les GUSTE el futbol femenino?

Esto va a explotar tarde o temprano...


----------



## rosales (2 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> EUROCOPA FEMENINA
> *Las jugadoras de Inglaterra piden a Nike cambiar el color del pantalón por la regla*
> Las anfitrionas de la Eurocopa femenina aseguran que el blanco de su indumentaria no es muy práctico en ese periodo del mes
> 
> ...



Fácil, que las que tengan la regla vistan con pantalón rojo y las demás usen pantalón blanco, así todas contentas... _oh, wait?_


----------



## Bloperas (2 Sep 2022)

Es como beber una buena cerveza bien fría, con el gas y la espuma como toca en una jarra helada versus tomar una Cruzcampo 0,0 caliente y desventada... Tú qué elegirías?

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Poncho129 (2 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> La cuestión es quejarse, dar la nota, y que les hagan casito, el por que quejarse es lo de menos, si no tienen motivos, se los inventan.
> 
> Por cierto, que le jodan a Nike, esto es lo que ha estado promoviendo...



Por razones como esta, llevo siglos sin comprar Nike y creo que no volveré a comprarles en la puta vida.


----------



## Obelixyco (2 Sep 2022)

Otra mierda que te intentan meter como paladas de mierda en los mass mierda para que te guste como el coche eléctrico, los planes de jubilación, el tenis, la Chanel, la Rosalia...

Que se vayan a tomar por culo! No me interesa el futbol de marichulos como para interesarme este.


----------



## Sputnik (2 Sep 2022)

Hay que saber donde esta uno/a posicionado en la CADENA TROFICA DEPORTIVA

El deporte femenino no genera negocio, palurdos. Obvio existiendo uno, el masculino, altius, citius, fortius.

Y el deporte es ESPECTACULO


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (2 Sep 2022)

pues les pagan un sueldo y se compran casas las tuercebotas


----------



## PLS--palasaca (2 Sep 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Y el deporte es ESPECTACULO



Correcto. Eso debería ser.

Pero todos estos nuevos aprendices de brujo lo quieren convertir en un ERA. Y en el proceso utilizar el deporte como otro vehículo más con el que ejercer su adoctrinamiento de masas para implantar en la mente de las personas su idea idílica de sociedad.

Irradiando, que es gerundio.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Hay que saber donde esta uno/a posicionado en la CADENA TROFICA DEPORTIVA
> 
> El deporte femenino no genera negocio, palurdos. Obvio existiendo uno, el masculino, altius, citius, fortius.
> 
> Y el deporte es ESPECTACULO



Lo que genera negocio es el robo y el expolio, a través de la victimización perpetua y la violentización conflictiva; de eso Tito Jenaro sabe mucho.


----------



## El Juani (2 Sep 2022)

Pues...

*Mediapro y Dazn se disputan la adjudicación de los derechos de la Primera Femenina de fútbol*
*Los dos operadores son los únicos que han presentado oferta, en un contrato que se adjudicará hoy por unos 3 millones de euros anuales, mismo valor que en 2019. La Rfef defiende la titularidad de los derechos de siete clubes hasta 2023 por Élite.*







Mediapro y Dazn. En abierto o principalmente en cerrado, ya que sí o sí el Gobierno blindó que un partido sea gratuito. Así se verá la nueva Primera Femenina de fútbol, ya gestionada por la Liga Profesional de Fútbol Femenino (Lpff). Según ha podido saber _2Playbook_, los dos grandes grupos audiovisuales se disputan los derechos de televisión de la nueva liga profesional del deporte español. Las ofertas se presentaron ayer en el Consejo Superior de Deportes (CSD) -son los únicos que han licitado- y las fuentes consultadas indican que *el acuerdo se cerrará por unos 3 millones anuales*, y muy probablemente, por tres temporadas.

De confirmarse este último punto, *el tender audiovisual alcanzaría el mismo valor que en 2019, cuando Mediapro se convirtió en la tele del futfem por 9 millones de euros*. Sin embargo, el grupo que lidera Jaume Roures rescindió el contrato en la última temporada de alianza por la incertidumbre generada el pasado año sobre la consecución de la prometida profesionalización de la categoría. El otro grupo audiovisual que ha emitido fútbol femenino en los últimos años es Rtve. Sin embargo,* la televisión pública no ha presentado ofertas por la Primera Femenina*, a pesar de que ha animado el mercado audiovisual en los últimos meses con los derechos del Mundial por 35 millones de euros, y podría entrar en la puja por la Copa del Rey, valorada en 14 millones, tal y como avanzó este medio.



> El contrato se cerrará por unos 3 millones, por tres temporadas; Rtve no ha presentado oferta



La salida de Mediapro derivó en un apagón televisivo que hoy podría aclararse definitivamente. La profesionalización suponía la comercialización conjunta de toda la competición. Sin embargo, varias fuentes apuntan a este medio que, hasta última hora, la Real Federación Española de Fútbol (Rfef) ha estado pidiendo a los clubes inscritos en el Programa Élite que no firmen el acuerdo televisivo de la Lpff.

Y es que la federación tiene fuerza en este _tender_ todavía ya que, a su parecer, todavía le corresponden los derechos de los siete clubes de Élite (Real Madrid, FC Barcelona, Athletic Club, Deportivo Alavés, Madrid CFF y los dos ascendidos, Levante Las Planas y Alhama ElPozo) que firmaron con la Rfef a través de su programa de ayudas al futfem. *El contrato, por el que paga 500.000 euros a los clubes de la máxima categoría, expira en 2023* y estaría tratando de hacer valer ese contrato. De lograrlo, se podría repetir la situación que se vive desde hace años en la Primera División de fútbol sala, donde la Lnfs tiene un acuerdo macro con LaLigaSportsTV y algunos clubes, otro aparte, con la Rfef.



*Acuerdo comercial con LaLiga y adiós a Iberdrola*

Más allá del contrato audiovisual, el principal activo de la competición, la Lpff alcanzó recientemente un acuerdo con LaLiga para que la gestora del fútbol profesional masculino explote el negocio comercial de la competición. Le ha garantizado 42 millones en cinco años.

El primer contrato en llegar ha sido el de Puma, que proveerá de balones a la liga, y se trabaja en varios más. Entre ellos, el del title sponsor de la categoría, que dejará de llamarse Primera Iberdrola. La nueva gestora busca otra compañía y, entre los interesados, *se negocia con una marca de eSports*, según ha podido saber este medio.

En este contexto lleva trabajando* la comisión delegada de **la Lpff, presidida por Beatriz Álvarez**, ex directora general de Deportes del Principado de Asturias*, que accedió al cargo sin elecciones –fue la única candidata que obtuvo los avales necesarios–, y que tiene en Rubén Alcaine, expresidente de la Acff, a su mano derecha. El nuevo vicepresidente de la competición ha sido uno de los principales actores en el largo proceso de crecimiento y profesionalización del _futfem_.


Relacionado
*LaLiga explotará el negocio comercial de la Primera Femenina y le asegura 42 millones en cinco años*
Otro de los impulsores destacados es el Consejo Superior de Deportes.* El CSD aportará 18 millones de euros a los clubes para la mejora de sus infraestructuras deportivas* (relacionadas con el equipo femenino), a los que se sumarán otros cinco millones para la profesionalización de la competición vía LaLiga –en virtud de los Pactos de Viana–.

Respecto a las ayudas, los tres clubes independientes de la liga (Madrid CFF, Sporting Huelva y UDG Tenerife) en la última campaña copan el 25% de los recursos, con más de 1,3 millones para cada uno. FC Barcelona y Real Madrid se sitúan en la cola, con medio millón. ¿El motivo? Ya han realizado las adecuaciones requeridas para revalorizar la competición. Para los recién ascendidos, los independientes Alhama CF ElPozo y el FC Levante Las Planes se reservaron 2 millones de euros, aunque, en su caso, se desconoce el reparto concreto, que penderá de los proyectos que presenten.









Mediapro y Dazn se disputan la adjudicación de los derechos de la Primera Femenina de fútbol


Los dos operadores son los únicos que han presentado oferta, en un contrato que se adjudicará hoy por unos 3 millones de euros anuales, mismo valor que en 2019. La Rfef defiende la titularidad de los derechos de siete clubes hasta 2023 por Élite.




www.2playbook.com


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Correcto. Eso debería ser.
> 
> Pero todos estos nuevos aprendices de brujo lo quieren convertir en un ERA. Y en el proceso utilizar el deporte como otro vehículo más con el que ejercer su adoctrinamiento de masas para implantar en la mente de las personas su idea idílica de sociedad.
> 
> Irradiando, que es gerundio.



Cuando vi que el titular de Deportes de un día, era un Whatsapp que puso un entrenador de un equipo del Rayo, en un grupo privado, al que expulsaron por "comentarios machistas", vi claro de que iba todo este rollo; lo mismo que han hecho con el Cine, usar Iconos querido por el gran público, como los equipos de fútbol, o franquícias como Star Wars o Marvel, para usarlos como Caballo de Troya, para colar su Ideología Progre y Globalista de mierda.


----------



## Charlie_69 (2 Sep 2022)

El futbol femenino es al futbol lo que las peleas de almohadas al boxeo


----------



## eufor (2 Sep 2022)

Antes de que desistan de la idea ya vereis como a la liga femenina le meten unos cuantos travelos para seguir sacando ruido y seguir con la majadería....


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

eufor dijo:


> Antes de que desistan de la idea ya vereis como a la liga femenina le meten unos cuantos travelos para seguir sacando ruido y seguir con la majadería....



Entonces si que lo vería, mas que nada por las risas cuando hubiera contacto.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Sep 2022)

El público del fútbol femenino debería ser las mujeres, y las mujeres pasan del fútbol. Por mucha publicidad que hagan las mujeres tienen otros hobies que ver a unas lesbianas darle patadas a un balón. Así que siempre serán unas segundo as porque su público no existe.


----------



## fayser (2 Sep 2022)

Esa mierda no le gusta ni a las mujeres.


----------



## PiterWas (2 Sep 2022)

Pero si las futbolistas son todas feminazis


----------



## Registrador (2 Sep 2022)

Ni es fútbol ni es femenino


----------



## Obelixyco (2 Sep 2022)

Y luego el Europeo de Atletismo en Munich lo hemos visto cuatro gatos y buscándolo para poder verlo.

Esa gente si que tiene cojones y ovarios, entrenan en su polideportivo y compaginándolo con estudios o curro y con mucha suerte alguna marca de zapatillas les compra las bragas o los calcetos. 

Lo del Triatlon ya me gustaría ver a un maricón jurgolista hortera de cejas depiladas de 40 millones de euros haciendo eso.


----------



## Pacoviejas (2 Sep 2022)

A mí nadie me llama para nada y no lloran por mi


----------



## ENRABATOR (2 Sep 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No tiene por qué explotar, seguirán metiendole pasta y más pasta, dándole cada vez más bombo aunque no lo vea NADIE, total, es tu dinero



En realidad es nuestro dinero, si fuera de ellos no lo tirarian


----------



## Sigpac (2 Sep 2022)

Que hagan de teloneras de los IRON MAIDEN, total ya tocan casi gratis en cada pueblo.


----------



## Tagghino (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Calahan (2 Sep 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Sólo hay dos formas de estimular el consumo de fútbol femenino:
> 
> -Acabar los partidos con una pelea en el barro
> -Bonificar fiscalmente (en IRPF) a los asistentes



Enseñar carne.
Publicitar las que están más buenas.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (2 Sep 2022)

esque ademas no os creais que les va a valer un hotel 4 estrellas

fijo que ponen verde a la organizacion que las invite por no tratarlas como los astros del balon que ellas se creen


ya estan dando por culo en ciclismo que merecen contratoa minimos y demas siendo aficionadas amateurs. ese aire feminazi reivindicativo porqueyolovalgo espanta a patrocinadores


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Ni es fútbol ni es femenino



Femenino si que lo es, pero en su vertiente mas negativa, parasitismo, victimismo, puyitas y puñaladas por la espalda.






Las jugadoras hacen la cama al seleccionador, no se podía saber. (España)


Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SEVEN (2 Sep 2022)

CuidadanoOrweliano dijo:


> No se podía saber



No se podía *de* saber, por fabor!!!, No será Ud. calbo?


----------



## CuidadanoOrweliano (3 Sep 2022)

SEVEN dijo:


> No se podía *de* saber, por fabor!!!, No será Ud. calbo?



De momento solo con v

Por favor!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 Sep 2022)

no se entiende si son campeonas del mundo podrian batir a cualquier selección del mundo masculina.
si no se celebran partidos mixtos es porque tienen miedo de sus tetas.
que me lo ha dicho Irene Montero. creo.


----------



## Cocoplato (3 Sep 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Lloran porque ninguna ciudad ni estadio ha solicitado albergar los dos últimos partidos de clasificación para el mundial de las chicas, por lo que tendrán que jugar en el campo que tienen asignado en Las Rozas, con aforo para solo 1500 aficionados. Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta a no cobrar nada a quien las dejase jugar en algún estadio más grande, pero que ni aún así ha habido ninguna empresa o entidad interesada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ver a putas lesbianas jugando a ser hombres y recordandonos que nuestra tribu se deja morir... para qué verlo? Que clase de maricón o suicida maricón ve eso?


----------



## Smoker (3 Sep 2022)

Que vayan en tanga


----------



## Roberto Malone (3 Sep 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Que vayan en tanga



Hay alternativas:


----------



## LangostaPaco (4 Sep 2022)

Vilda y las niñatas


La rueda de prensa, de escasos diez minutos, de las capitanas de la Selección femenina de fútbol dejó una sensación fea, feísima.




as.com




Ya tenemos a la primera Charo mostrando SORORIDAD, jojojo, atención a lo que dice:
"La autocrítica de Jorge Vilda brilla por su ausencia, igual que sus éxitos. Si las futbolistas se quejan es por algo y negar la mayor bajo el único supuesto de que son unas niñatas, machismo."


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (4 Sep 2022)

Si fueran “mujeres”…
para ver lesbianas exigiendo más derechos y menos obligaciones que los hombres me sobra el tiempo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (4 Sep 2022)

SEVEN dijo:


> No se podía *de* saber, por fabor!!!, No será Ud. calbo?



Tiene que ser calbo. Si no lo parece lleva peluca, fijo.



CuidadanoOrweliano dijo:


> De momento solo con v
> 
> Por favor!



¡Tú a cayar! ¡Calbo!


----------



## M4rk (4 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Femenino si que lo es, pero en su vertiente mas negativa, parasitismo, victimismo, puyitas y puñaladas por la espalda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Como todo lo poblado por exclusivamente mujeres?


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


>



Yo vi ayer un equipo de voleibol femenino y estaban todas gordas.
Nunca vi eso la verdad. Siempre solian estar delgadas.


----------



## Hairat4ever (4 Sep 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> Joder... que puta verguenza ajena
> 
> porque ninguna mujer comenta estas cosas? ni en los videos, ni aqui en el foro ninguna dice nada todas calladas como pvtas joder es que ni UNA sale a decir "la verdad es que las mujeres no valemos para esto"



No sólo porque no valgamos, sino porque el fútbol nos importa más bien poco por mucho que se empeñen ahora en meter el fútbol femenino hasta en la sopa... Yo no quiero igualdad, me gusta que hombres y mujeres seamos complementarios! Feliz domingo!


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Sep 2022)

Vaya unas tias feas.
Y marranas


----------



## LangostaPaco (4 Sep 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Si fueran “mujeres”…
> para ver lesbianas exigiendo más derechos y menos obligaciones que los hombres me sobra el tiempo.



Tal cual, lo peor de todo es que impongan subvenciones y ayudas para financiar el fracaso de las machorras, bajo el paraguas de la IGUALDA


----------



## LangostaPaco (4 Sep 2022)

Las zorrupias tienen razón, de lo contrario es machismo, el NWO ha hablado, vuelvan a su cueva a seguir remando


----------



## Joaquim (4 Sep 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> ¿Como todo lo poblado por exclusivamente mujeres?



Recordando a los clásicos....


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## locodelacolina (11 Oct 2022)

El fútbol femenino ni es fútbol ni es femenino.


----------



## Oteador (11 Oct 2022)

Pues parece que van a llenar el Estadio de Osasuna España contra Estados Unidos. Eso si, con entradas casi regaladas. Ergo, alguien (tú y yo) va a financiar al Osasuna el gasto de luces, etc
Pero bueno hay más de folklore y política que de gurgol en este encuentro


----------



## Sr. Pérez (11 Oct 2022)

Nadie las quiere porque son malas remalas, brujas pirujas.

Y no, no me refiero a su calidad técnica y deportiva.


----------



## Höft (11 Oct 2022)

@sebososabroso


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Oct 2022)

Pero si son unas petardas y ya quieren huelgas y echar al seleccionador!!! A FREGAR!!!


----------



## UNGERN (11 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Recordando a los clásicos....



Curioso ver la noticia del principio de que Colau y Carmena llaman a crear ciudades feministas. 

Cinco años después...

Plagas de la Barcelona de Colau


----------



## Joaquim (11 Oct 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Curioso ver la noticia del principio de que Colau y Carmena llaman a crear ciudades feministas.
> 
> Cinco años después...
> 
> Plagas de la Barcelona de Colau



Los barceloneses, barcelonesas y ¿barceloneses? disfrutan lo votado.


----------



## Cipotex (11 Oct 2022)

"La petición, que puede correr a cargo de cualquier federación autonómica, Ayuntamiento, Diputación, Comunidad Autónoma o entidades o empresas propietarias o cesionarias de estadios de fútbol, lleva consigo un canon -no muy elevado- que* la RFEF incluso estaba dispuesta a negociar a fin de no ganar dinero a cambio de la visibilidad* y reconocimiento que requiere la octava selección en el ranking FIFA."

Es decir, que no te cobran para ganar dinero pero aun así corres con gastos de la RFEF, aparte de los propios del campo……….O lo subvencionas o nadie se interesa…….


----------



## das kind (11 Oct 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> con entradas *casi* regaladas.



No: están regalando las entradas.


----------



## todoayen (11 Oct 2022)

Pasado mañana te pagarán por ir o te dan un bocata como los programas de la tele.


----------



## treblinca (11 Oct 2022)

Ahora que han sacado de la selección a ese grupo de jugadoras que hacían chantajes injustos yo voy a ver esos partidos, teniendo en cuenta que no se pueden comparar a los hombres en fuerza y habilidad.


----------



## jolumamados (11 Oct 2022)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Nadie las quiere porque son malas remalas, brujas pirujas.
> 
> Y no, no me refiero a su calidad técnica y deportiva.



y bolleras rebolleras...


----------



## Rigreor (11 Oct 2022)

Ni es fútbol...


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Oct 2022)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Nadie las quiere porque son malas remalas, brujas pirujas.
> 
> Y no, no me refiero a su calidad técnica y deportiva.



Que también


----------



## Sr. Pérez (11 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Que también



Yo siempre estoy dispuesto a respetar al que lo intenta. Aunque esté haciendo el ridículo.

Las cuchipandistas arrasatodo, ya...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Oct 2022)

Rigreor dijo:


> Ni es fútbol...



Ni es femenino


----------



## eloy_85 (11 Oct 2022)

problema que se solucionará presupuestando alquiler de estadios y regalando entrada, como hace el farsa que teniendo a la supuesta balon de oro, alexia putillas, tiene que regalar las entradas para que vaya la gente


----------

